# SPINDAWG check out the paint on these Maestro frames



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

SPINDAWG,

These two remind me of your C50, but painted to the extreme.

Heritage is cool,
Tshirt

http://www.maestro-uk.com/


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I thought I wanted a C50 in PRAL until I actually saw one. I just have no idea why somebody would want to put that much paint all over a carbon frame. While both of those paint jobs are awesome, about the only thing I would put them on is a Dream HX. I just couldn't cover up all the carbon on the frame.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Fan-bloody-tastic. I've a Tecnos in the blue as above, and it's truly a classic paint job. Well done! And soooo much more interesting than all those plain carbon frames doing the rounds.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

T-shirt the frames look fantastic! He actually still has a picture of my C50 on his website listed under C50 paintschemes. Its the complete C50 in AD10 paint parked in front of his shop. That was the picture he sent me before shipping the bike off. 

Thanks for the great shots. Makes me want to make another phonecall..........well almost.I've been recently bitten by the Pinarello bug.....still Italian though, just different camp.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Yeah Art Deco, Baby!*



David W said:


> Fan-bloody-tastic. I've a Tecnos in the blue as above, and it's truly a classic paint job. Well done! And soooo much more interesting than all those plain carbon frames doing the rounds.


I've got a Tecnos in red as above, right here in my office. The aret deco paint schmenes are classic Colnago!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Spindawg and AD OP's*

I agree, glad to see that Art Decor remains popular. I'm still a fan of AD10 and in the original style but the new one at least carries on with the little man on the top tube! Forza AD10!



SPINDAWG said:


> T-shirt the frames look fantastic! He actually still has a picture of my C50 on his website listed under C50 paintschemes. Its the complete C50 in AD10 paint parked in front of his shop. That was the picture he sent me before shipping the bike off.
> 
> Thanks for the great shots. Makes me want to make another phonecall..........well almost.I've been recently bitten by the Pinarello bug.....still Italian though, just different camp.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Spindawg,

Does your C50 have a reverse sloping top tube? It looks like the top tube is sloping downward from the seat tube to the headtube. Like the opposite of a compact frame. Was this a custom made frame?


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Spindawg,
> 
> Does your C50 have a reverse sloping top tube? It looks like the top tube is sloping downward from the seat tube to the headtube. Like the opposite of a compact frame. Was this a custom made frame?


Looks horizontal to me :thumbsup: - the bike isn't level in the pic!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Plus one for me. Art Decor paint schemes are classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Here's a pic!*



OperaLover said:


> I've got a Tecnos in red as above, right here in my office. The aret deco paint schmenes are classic Colnago!


Gotta love the chrome!


----------

